# No terminal and X after kernel-update including UDEV setup

## Lomaxx

I still consider myself as gentoo-newbie after setting up two gentoo-system. Now i am stuck with one of those systems after updating Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 to Gentoo Linux 2.6.13-rc7 vanilla. I assume that my problems arise from being forced to switch to udev after running devfs so far. Although i tried to follow several HowTos about setting up udev and reading more or less related problems in various forums, i do not manage to solve the problem on my own so far. Here is a description of my problem:

The system does boot, but i do not get a terminal. The last lines i am able to read on the monitor are:

```

...

...

...

127 MB LOWMEM available.

DMI 2.1 present.

Allocating PCI resources starting at 08000000 (gap: 08000000:f7ff0000)

Built 1 zonelist

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hde3 gentoo=nodevfs video=vesafb:1024x768-32@75

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

```

Ater a while gdm tries to start but fails, which effects in a three times black-flashing screen. After that, nothing else happens since the computers bootup-sequence has been more or less successfuly completed. Pressing any key on the keyboard just causes the PCspeaker to beep. However i do manage to login from a diffrent computer via ssh, browse logs, edit settings and emerge/compile stuff (i.e. kernel). Unfortunately i do am getting rather confused by now because of changing several settings several times, so there also might be trivial settings wrong, that should have been mentioned in HOWTOs. 

I did emerge udev,hotplug and coldplug, use the "gentoo=nodevfs "-kernel-boot-option and tried various /etc/conf.d/rc modifications regarding "RC_DEVICE_TARBALL=" and similar. And at the moment i am rather stuck. Any help would be appreciated.

 Now for various information about my system:

```

# lspci -v

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64

        Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 1.0

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 64

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64

        I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff

        Memory behind bridge: e8000000-e9ffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e4000000-e7ffffff

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master])

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64

        I/O ports at f000 [size=16]

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at a000 [size=32]

0000:00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

0000:00:0c.0 Unknown mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20262 (FastTrak66/Ultra66) (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Promise Technology, Inc. Ultra66

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at a400 [size=8]

        I/O ports at a800 [size=4]

        I/O ports at ac00 [size=8]

        I/O ports at b000 [size=4]

        I/O ports at b400 [size=64]

        Memory at eb000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        Expansion ROM at 08000000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [58] Power Management version 1

0000:00:0e.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Ensoniq Creative Sound Blaster AudioPCI128

        Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at b800 [size=64]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

0000:00:10.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt848 Video Capture (rev 12)

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

        Memory at eb020000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

0000:00:12.0 Network controller: AVM Audiovisuelles MKTG & Computer System GmbH A1 ISDN [Fritz] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: AVM Audiovisuelles MKTG & Computer System GmbH FRITZ!Card ISDN Controller

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

        Memory at eb021000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32]

        I/O ports at bc00 [size=32]

0000:00:13.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RT8139

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at c000 [size=256]

        Memory at eb022000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

0000:00:14.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 41) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Belkin Root Hub

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

        Memory at eb023000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

0000:00:14.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 41) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Belkin Root Hub

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        Memory at eb024000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

0000:00:14.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Belkin Root Hub

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

        Memory at eb025000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 RL/VR AGP (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Xpert 99/Xpert 2000

        Flags: bus master, stepping, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        Memory at e4000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        I/O ports at 9000 [size=256]

        Memory at e9000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Expansion ROM at e8000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [50] AGP version 2.0

        Capabilities: [5c] Power Management version 1

```

```

#dmesg

 PREFETCH window: e4000000-e7ffffff

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1125218381.132:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Initializing Cryptographic API

Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x25

fb0: Virtual frame buffer device, using 1024K of video memory

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (on)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 440BX Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[drm] Initialized r128 2.5.0 20030725 on minor 0: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 RL/VR AGP

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 1 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xc000, 00:00:cb:68:2a:7d, IRQ 10

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

PIIX4: chipset revision 1

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hdb: LTN301, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: TOSHIBA CD-ROM XM-6002B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

PDC20262: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0c.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PDC20262: chipset revision 1

PDC20262: ROM enabled at 0x08000000

PDC20262: 100% native mode on irq 11

PDC20262: (U)DMA Burst Bit ENABLED Primary PCI Mode Secondary PCI Mode.

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0xb400-0xb407, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0xb408-0xb40f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

Probing IDE interface ide2...

hde: ST380011A, ATA DISK drive

hdf: ST320423A, ATA DISK drive

ide2 at 0xa400-0xa407,0xa802 on irq 11

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

hde: max request size: 1024KiB

hde: Host Protected Area detected.

        current capacity is 66055248 sectors (33820 MB)

        native  capacity is 156301488 sectors (80026 MB)

hde: Host Protected Area disabled.

hde: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(66)

hde: cache flushes supported

 hde: hde1 hde2 hde3 hde4 < hde5 >

hdf: max request size: 128KiB

hdf: 40011300 sectors (20485 MB) w/512KiB Cache, CHS=39693/16/63, UDMA(66)

hdf: cache flushes not supported

 hdf: hdf1

hdb: ATAPI 32X CD-ROM drive, 120kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdc: ATAPI 16X CD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, DMA

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

libata version 1.12 loaded.

st: Version 20050501, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

osst :I: Tape driver with OnStream support version 0.99.3

osst :I: $Id: osst.c,v 1.73 2005/01/01 21:13:34 wriede Exp $

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.2[C] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ehci_hcd 0000:00:14.2: NEC Corporation USB 2.0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:14.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:14.2: irq 10, io mem 0xeb025000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:14.2: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 0.95, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 10, io base 0x0000a000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PC Speaker

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

IP route cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 98304 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (1023 buckets, 8184 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

logips2pp: Detected unknown logitech mouse model 1

input: PS/2 Logitech Mouse on isa0060/serio1

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

ACPI wakeup devices:

USB0

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: hde3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hde3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hde3: journal params: device hde3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hde3: checking transaction log (hde3)

ReiserFS: hde3: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 3774, last_flushed_trans_id 131638

ReiserFS: hde3: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 565385199881918, trans_id 0

ReiserFS: hde3: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 451

ReiserFS: hde3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 236k freed

Adding 257032k swap on /dev/hde2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

bttv: driver version 0.9.16 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

bttv: Host bridge needs ETBF enabled.

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

bttv0: Bt848 (rev 18) at 0000:00:10.0, irq: 5, latency: 64, mmio: 0xeb020000

bttv0: using: Pinnacle PCTV Studio/Rave [card=39,insmod option]

bttv0: enabling ETBF (430FX/VP3 compatibilty)

bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=00ff33ff [init]

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: miro: id=12 tuner=5 radio=no stereo=no

bttv0: using tuner=14

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9887 @ 0x86... not found

 : chip found @ 0xc0 (bt848 #0 [sw])

 : All bytes are equal. It is not a TEA5767

tuner 0-0060: type set to 14 (Temic PAL_BG (4006FH5))

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

ReiserFS: hde5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hde5: warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

ReiserFS: hde5: warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

ReiserFS: hde5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hde5: journal params: device hde5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hde5: checking transaction log (hde5)

ReiserFS: hde5: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 4026, last_flushed_trans_id 4453

ReiserFS: hde5: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 19129784340410, trans_id 0

ReiserFS: hde5: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 361

ReiserFS: hde5: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hdf1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdf1: warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

ReiserFS: hdf1: warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

ReiserFS: hdf1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdf1: journal params: device hdf1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdf1: checking transaction log (hdf1)

ReiserFS: hdf1: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 4379, last_flushed_trans_id 852004

ReiserFS: hdf1: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 3659333611032859, trans_id 0

ReiserFS: hdf1: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 97

ReiserFS: hdf1: Using r5 hash to sort names

piix4_smbus 0000:00:07.3: Found 0000:00:07.3 device

snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_interval_refine

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_remove_id

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_component_add

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_rule_add

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_new

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_receive

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_mixer

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_bus

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_sync

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_ratdens

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_new

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_set_ops

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_free_for_all

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_ratnums

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

aty128fb: Found Intel x86 BIOS ROM Image

aty128fb: Rage128 BIOS located

aty128fb: Rage128 RL AGP [chip rev 0x2] 32M 64-bit SDR SGRAM (2:1)

fb1: ATY Rage128 frame buffer device on Rage128 RL AGP

aty128fb: Rage128 MTRR set to ON

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_interval_refine

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_remove_id

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_component_add

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_rule_add

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_new

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_receive

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_mixer

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_bus

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_sync

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_ratdens

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_new

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_set_ops

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_free_for_all

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_ratnums

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_request_card

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq_midi_event: Unknown symbol snd_seq_expand_var_event

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_set_queue_tempo

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_delete_kernel_client

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_dispatch

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue_blocking

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_register_driver

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_free

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_no_status

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_use_lock_sync_helper

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_unregister_driver

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_event_port_detach

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_new

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_decode

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_write_poll

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_encode_byte

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_ctl

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_read

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraints_init

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_near

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_setinteger

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_ioctl

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_stop

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_unsigned

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_params_any

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_physical_width

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value_max

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_set

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_silence_64

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_open_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_set

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_capture_ioctl

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_min

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_task_name

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_linear

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_mmap_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_devices

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value_min

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_build_linear_format

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_mask

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_signed

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraints_complete

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_link_rwlock

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_playback_ioctl

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_big_endian

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_notify

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_release_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_write

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_set_silence

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_request_card

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

hde: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hde: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timeout, status 0d 0000 c07f media 10.

eth0: Tx queue start entry 6996  dirty entry 6992.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is 00080082. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is 00080082.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is 00080082.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is 00080082.

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

hde: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hde: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hde: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hde: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hde: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hde: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ReiserFS: hde3: warning: vs-8301: reiserfs_kmalloc: allocated memory 202588

ReiserFS: hde3: warning: vs-8301: reiserfs_kmalloc: allocated memory 404292

```

----------

## Lomaxx

```

cat .config

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.13-rc7

# Fri Aug 26 17:54:12 2005

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP=y

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF=y

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

# CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=1

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA24XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_AZTCD is not set

# CONFIG_GSCD is not set

# CONFIG_MCDX is not set

# CONFIG_OPTCD is not set

# CONFIG_SJCD is not set

# CONFIG_ISP16_CDI is not set

# CONFIG_CDU535 is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_S2IO_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_2BUFF_MODE is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=m

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

CONFIG_DRM_R128=y

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I830=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

# CONFIG_I2C_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

#

# Video For Linux

#

#

# Video Adapters

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_CADET is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK2 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_AZTECH is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMR2 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TERRATEC is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TRUST is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ZOLTRIX is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_SOFT_CURSOR=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

CONFIG_FB_ATY128=m

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL=y

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_LCD_DEVICE=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

CONFIG_SND_ENS1370=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1371=m

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_AUDIO=m

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ITMTOUCH is not set

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# SN Devices

#

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

#

# XFS support

#

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

----------

## Lomaxx

```

cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 1

timeout 3

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r6

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6  root=/dev/hde3 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@75

#kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6  root=/dev/hde3 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@75 splash=silent,theme:emergence

#initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.13-rc7

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.13-rc7 root=/dev/hde3 gentoo=nodevfs video=vesafb:1024x768-32@75

```

----------

## Lomaxx

#cat /var/log/messages

```

Aug 28 10:40:43 genome syslog-ng[7091]: syslog-ng version 1.6.8 starting

Aug 28 10:40:43 genome syslog-ng[7091]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Aug 28 10:40:44 genome sshd[7182]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.

Aug 28 10:40:44 genome cron[7259]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Aug 28 10:40:50 genome gdm[7356]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_console.so)

Aug 28 10:40:50 genome gdm[7356]: PAM [dlerror: /lib/security/pam_console.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]

Aug 28 10:40:50 genome gdm[7356]: PAM adding faulty module: /lib/security/pam_console.so

Aug 28 10:40:56 genome gdm[7365]: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0

Aug 28 10:41:02 genome sshd[7563]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for root from 192.168.94.11 port 42165 ssh2

Aug 28 10:41:02 genome sshd(pam_unix)[7599]: session opened for user root by root(uid=0)

Aug 28 10:41:03 genome gdm[7562]: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0

Aug 28 10:41:10 genome gdm[7606]: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0

Aug 28 10:41:10 genome gdm[7358]: deal_with_x_crashes: Running the XKeepsCrashing script

Aug 28 10:42:27 genome hde: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Aug 28 10:42:27 genome hde: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

Aug 28 10:42:27 genome ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Aug 28 10:42:52 genome NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

Aug 28 10:42:52 genome eth0: Transmit timeout, status 0d 0000 c07f media 10.

Aug 28 10:42:52 genome eth0: Tx queue start entry 6996  dirty entry 6992.

Aug 28 10:42:52 genome eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is 00080082. (queue head)

Aug 28 10:42:52 genome eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is 00080082.

Aug 28 10:42:52 genome eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is 00080082.

Aug 28 10:42:52 genome eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is 00080082.

Aug 28 10:42:52 genome eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Aug 28 10:43:09 genome hde: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Aug 28 10:43:09 genome hde: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

Aug 28 10:43:09 genome ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Aug 28 10:43:24 genome hde: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Aug 28 10:43:24 genome hde: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

Aug 28 10:43:24 genome ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Aug 28 10:50:02 genome cron[7721]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Aug 28 10:50:03 genome sSMTP[7733]: Unable to locate mail

Aug 28 10:50:03 genome sSMTP[7733]: Cannot open mail:25

Aug 28 10:50:03 genome cron[7720]: (root) MAIL (mailed 61 bytes of output but got status 0x0001 )

Aug 28 11:00:01 genome cron[15522]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Aug 28 11:00:01 genome cron[15523]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Aug 28 11:00:08 genome hde: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Aug 28 11:00:08 genome hde: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

Aug 28 11:00:08 genome ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Aug 28 11:10:01 genome cron[24786]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Aug 28 11:20:01 genome cron[27564]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Aug 28 11:30:02 genome cron[29202]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Aug 28 11:40:01 genome cron[30541]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Aug 28 11:50:01 genome cron[15444]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Aug 28 12:00:01 genome cron[21489]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Aug 28 12:00:01 genome cron[21491]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Aug 28 12:03:08 genome rc-scripts: /usr/bin/gcc-config: No gcc profile is active!

Aug 28 12:03:29 genome ReiserFS: hde3: warning: vs-8301: reiserfs_kmalloc: allocated memory 202588

Aug 28 12:03:38 genome ReiserFS: hde3: warning: vs-8301: reiserfs_kmalloc: allocated memory 404292

Aug 28 12:10:01 genome cron[6148]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Aug 28 12:12:50 genome sshd[17408]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for root from 192.168.94.11 port 45884 ssh2

Aug 28 12:12:51 genome sshd(pam_unix)[17695]: session opened for user root by root(uid=0)

Aug 28 12:20:01 genome cron[26309]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Aug 28 12:30:01 genome cron[27210]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

```

----------

## Lomaxx

I had a little success so far. While switching to 2.6.12-gentoo-r9 for testing purposes i was left with a terminal and was able to log in from the computer itself (not only via ssh). I have been shown that X could not find the mouse, so i edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf and changed the mouse-device from /dev/mouse to /dev/input/mouse0.

 Now gdm and gnome runs fine. Keyboard works also: The peeping while pressing a key was simply caused by a pending error-message which i could not see before. With Vanilla 2.6.13-rc7 the X-server (and with it gdm & gnome) runs now too. 

Unfortunately i am still getting tons of error-messages when alsa tries to start (and fails), all in the scheme of this example

```

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraints_complete

```

This at moment leaves me with two main issues to be solved:

1.) get a terminal with vanilla 2.6.13-rc7

2.) get the sound running again

----------

## Lomaxx

Another step towards victory. I managed to get the sound running in both kernelversions after reading this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-304656-highlight-snd+unknown+parameter.html

So to repeat the steps that i did:

```

1. edit /etc/modules.d/alsa: quoted out the line "options snd device_mode=0666" by setting a '#' in front of it.

2. type "modules-update" to update the module-config.

3. i also did run "env-update", but i think that's not necessary.

4. restart alsa by typing "/etc/init.d/alsasound restart"

```

After that it already worked. I just rebooted in order to verify if it works afterwards and for both kernelversions.

Left to do:

Get a terminal with Vanilla 2.6.13-rc7.

----------

